# Looking for coffee subscription



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi all,

I was wondering if you guys could share or advice me on coffee subscription please. I'm wanting to try new flavours and new beans.

So so if you have a subscription please could you let me know where it's from and how much, 200g/250g, how are the varieties and why you like them and why would you recommend it to anyone.

Many thanks in advance.

Mark


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Hasbean IMM

price - look it up, depends if you get weekly, fort nightly or monthly

varieties - it's from hasbean, there is always something exciting, from fruity punchy coffees to chocolate caramel there is lemon there is biscuit, light or dark, natural to washed .... And everything in between

why Goni recomend - every IMM you get a podcast and there is s rolling thread on here about each weeks IMM ... It's like it's own community


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

IMM is my first subscription and I am not really big fan of it. Received 4th coffee few days ago and none of them were Africans (my favourite). Stepping out of the comfort zone is great and I that's what I wanted

It's worth taking a look at our forum's LSOL/DSOL subscriptions, the last two LSOLs (haven't tried previously) were absolutely amazing.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Cheers for the swift reply, yes I have been looking into it was thinking of 2 weekly subs. So that I could buy other beans in between.

I have tried the Darkside as a guest from CASA. I would love to try the light side also however it's 1 kg at a time is too much stock for me to get through. As I use 2 kg every2 weeks.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Guest spots are 500g normally for Lsol ( light side ) keep your eyes open once a month . I have an IMM sub - beans tend to sent seasonally - so you can't reply on all Africans etc . But it does open your eyes to a wide range of beans . Most roasters will do some sort of sub ( rave - square mile - avenue etc ) have a look


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

IMM probably offers the broadest selection which can be good if you're new to things and want to get an idea of the sort of thing you like. If you already know what you like though it can be very hit and miss as it can be weeks between beans that you really enjoy.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks guys you've tip my scales over now to IMM. Lol


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Imm does look good. Practically as a newbie how long would dialling the beans in take? Are most beans "in a ballpark"? Will 250g be enough or just annoy me to pieces?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Missy said:


> Imm does look good. Practically as a newbie how long would dialling the beans in take? Are most beans "in a ballpark"? Will 250g be enough or just annoy me to pieces?


Im not sure what in the ballpark means ? they will be different , say a pacamara to a brazillian but these are on the extremes ...

My advice ti sot buy a few coffee's form a few roasters before committing to one sub ( altho i am a fan of IMM )


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Im not sure what in the ballpark means ? they will be different , say a pacamara to a brazillian but these are on the extremes ...
> 
> My advice ti sot buy a few coffee's form a few roasters before committing to one sub ( altho i am a fan of IMM )


I'd been a bit tempted by Risky's suggestion of it asagood way to broaden bean knowledge. I'm pretty risk averse generally. I suppose by "in the ballpark" I'm wondering how much adjusting I will need to do losing undrinkable shots along the way.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Missy said:


> I'd been a bit tempted by Risky's suggestion of it asagood way to broaden bean knowledge. I'm pretty risk averse generally. I suppose by "in the ballpark" I'm wondering how much adjusting I will need to do losing undrinkable shots along the way.


You will need to dial in each bean ...

Have a look at say the last 4-6 IMM vids and see if you like the notes with the coffee


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

There are some low cost weekly/fortnightly/monthly options with IMM that means that you can give them a try without committing too much.

If you like then the weekly 12 month is an absolute steal at less than £5 a bag delivered. Some of coffees sent out are costing twice that for individual purchases.

plenty of other roasters offer subscriptions. Hasbean probably have the biggest range.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Just watched the latest ep of IMM and make my mouth water. Lol it's a shame I don't have £250 spare. lol. Might have to go for the 12 months sub instead.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MarkT said:


> Just watched the latest ep of IMM and make my mouth water. Lol it's a shame I don't have £250 spare. lol. Might have to go for the 12 months sub instead.


watch some more the indian isnt typical of the taste notes for other IMM's ,


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Will definitely watch them. Interesting facts also. How about resting period? Still same with other beans?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MarkT said:


> Will definitely watch them. Interesting facts also. How about resting period? Still same with other beans?


I leave all mine 7 days tbh , no more no less .... that's just a personal thing


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I used to buy my kgs from Rave but I was sticking to similar types so decided to go down the HasBean IMM subs.

£6.50 per week for a 250g delivered every Saturday morning. Letterbox friendly also which is a big deal for me.

I find that dialling these in only takes about 3 X 18g so not wasting much.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

I haven't mastered the resting period yet. But from the beans I've tried so far 2 weeks plus gets better taste. Like CASA's DSOL, Rave's Fudge blend and now I'm on Raves signature, which have been resting for a month now. Lol

Like you said it is a personal thing I guess.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

MarkT said:


> I haven't mastered the resting period yet. But from the beans I've tried so far 2 weeks plus gets better taste. Like CASA's DSOL, Rave's Fudge blend and now I'm on Raves signature, which have been resting for a month now. Lol
> 
> Like you said it is a personal thing I guess.


Some people find that the darker beans are better with a longer rest and I believe RAVE have a different type of roaster compared to most (although some others have it also) where they found a slightly longer resting period (than 7 days) helps improve the beans even more (there was a comment to that effect recently I believe).


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Had a good surprise today as my other half bought me a IMM subscription. I wasn't expecting it at all and was just taking to her the other day about trying new coffees and she is never interested in the subject. She goes into a switch off mode when I talk to her about coffee and wine. Lol. So my sub will start on the 8th April. Soooo excited. Lol


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Coffee Compass and some other roasters do sample packs although if you're making espresso a fair bit of the sample might have gone in getting the grind right.


----------

